# Proud lake rec area



## Michigan_Outdoorzman (Aug 23, 2020)

Does anyone know anything about the trout fishing? Me and a buddy are wanting to try it out tomorrow but have no idea where to start and what to use


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## detroitjim (May 9, 2016)

See that white box that has the words “search comm” in it.
It’s in the Michigan Sportsman banner at the top of the page. 
No time like the present to start learning how to use it.


----------

